# Anyone can recommend a Gor Tex Jacket + Pants Combo



## Andobarca (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi,

I am starting to get into more off-piste/slack country snowboarding. I am looking for recommendations for my first set of Gor Tex Jacket+Pant combo. Obviously it has to have pockets for beacons etc. and be good split boarding and hikes (45 mins - 2 hours).

Any recommendations ? I have been looking at the Iguchi Stretch line, GUCH STRETCH GORE-TEX JACKET + PANTS, but dont like that Volcom's Zip Tech only limits me to one brand. Burton's AK Freebird Bibs seem more versatile. I am snowboarding mostly Spain, Andorra,France and Switzerland so any retailers in this area would be a big help. I do weekend trips mostly.

Thanks in advance


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Trew out of Oregon but idk if they are available in spain but you can order.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I have the Volcom Guide Gore-Tex pants and absolutely love them. Fit is great, Recco chip, reinforced at the bottom of pant legs. Lightweight yet burly and durable. Volcoms zip-tech doesn't limit you to one brand, it just means only the zips themselves will work with Volcom. Other jackets with powder skirts or hook and loop closures etc will still work with those pants, just loop them through the belt loops if needed. 

But really, any well made 3L Gore-tex jacket should serve you well for breathability, weather protection, and durability. I have an Arcteryx Beta AR I can't say enough good things about as a great All-rounder, cut is just a little short for my resort riding preferences but it's fantastic for literally everything else and every season.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I have Burton AK jacket/pan combo. 
They're still in fantastic shape after 4 seasons of use.
They've worked well in every type of condition for me - but admittedly, I can say that there are equally good products made by other manufacturers out there. 
But AK has served me more than well in recent years.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

For the most part gore-tex, is gore-tex.
They'll be slight differences in the style of jacket & pants but as far as servicing your needs they'll all do the same thing.

So get the cheapest stuff you can.

I have lots & can hook you up for @ least 1/3 of the cost, even after shipping.
Spend that savings on something else.


TT


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

I have all volcom outerwear, I live the zip tech, it doesn't limit you,if you don't have a compatible jacket just don't use it. But I think it's worth it.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

woodhouse said:


> I have all volcom outerwear, I live the zip tech, it doesn't limit you,if you don't have a compatible jacket just don't use it. But I think it's worth it.


love volcom.... that ziptech is a game changer. Even better if you pick up any of their hoodies with zip tech. I will always and forever wear volcom so long as they have zip tech.


----------



## Dustin Stout (Oct 4, 2019)

powderjunkie said:


> love volcom.... that ziptech is a game changer. Even better if you pick up any of their hoodies with zip tech. I will always and forever wear volcom so long as they have zip tech.


Also love Volcom and zip tech, had no idea they have hoodies with zip tech though, do you have any links or product names?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

My son has [ak] freebird bibs and they are pretty damn good. Expensive, but superbly built. He absolutely loves them as well for spring conditions with tech hoody or just a powergrid top.

Goretex is the membrane but the outer layer fabric (2L) can differ for durabilty in the price ranges. Cut is also important in how it fits you. The more expensive have added features like embedded cohaesive cord stops which are pretty damn solid, pockets etc. 
Insulation also needs to be factored depending where you ride.

So personally...., I'm not that big of a fan of layering up preferring to ride with just a base-layer and the right level insulated jacket/pants combo for temperature control. 

In Australia a Goretex shell or very light body insulated jacket. 
In Japan then, like a 60/40 plus or even up to Helitack level. 

In Australia a Goretex level/30k type outerwear is pretty crucial as temp's hover around 0C so your can get wet fairly easy as it can rain or snow melts on you. 

Japan......, well it's another story. It's like well below zero here so you can sort of get away with a lower level water proof protection but insulation is very important.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Craig51 said:


> Goretex is the membrane but the outer shell (2L) can differ for durabilty in the price ranges. Cut is also important in how it fits you. More expensive have added features like embedded coheaesive cord stops which are pretty damn solid, pockets etc. Insulation is also to be considered. So personally, I'm not that big of a fan of layering up prefer riding with just a baselayer and the right level insulated jacket/pants combo for temperature. So in Australia shell or very light body insulated jacket. Japan then like a 60/40 plus or even
> Up to Helitack level. In Australia a goretex level/30k type outerwear is crucial as temps hover around 0C. So your can get wet easy as it can rain or snow melts on you. Japan......, is another story. It's like well below zero there so you can sort of get away with a lower level water proof protection but insulation is very important.


The thing is snowboarding jackets aren't cheap, and you often don't wear them anywhere except snowboarding. Versus proper layering pieces while giving you full versatility for the mountain, can also get a lot of use off the mountain. I have a good Patagonia performance fleece that goes with me on pretty much every hike outside of July/Aug, and I wear it often while biking as well. My Arcteryx Atom is the jacket I grab most just for walking around town and running quick errands, and it stays on when temps drop even more and I need a heavier coat over the top. Those 2 pieces alone probably see 100 days a year worth of wear on and off the mountain, I'd say more for the Atom as I practically live in that thing!


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Burton freebird bib. <------ full stop.

Is expensive but one of the best purchases I've done.
I used to ride with volcom jacket and pants with zip tech and a tech fleece hoodie underneath which i cant complain about 2 much, solid combo but now I ride with freebird bib, burton ak down under a gore-tex jacket.
Got vents on all if I get hot or can just strip a layer. I certainly don't get cold and the ak bk down under a shell is like wearing a warm cloud.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Fiddsy said:


> Burton freebird bib. <------ full stop.
> 
> Is expensive but one of the best purchases I've done.
> I used to ride with volcom jacket and pants with zip tech and a tech fleece hoodie underneath which i cant complain about 2 much, solid combo but now I ride with freebird bib, burton ak down under a gore-tex jacket.
> Got vents on all if I get hot or can just strip a layer. I certainly don't get cold and the ak bk down under a shell is like wearing a warm cloud.


 Yep my son has Freebird bib. Brilliant, full zippered front, superbly constructed, heaps of pockets, lightweight, velcro height adjustable shoulder straps. Only has one small downside............, $$$$$.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Craig51 said:


> Fiddsy said:
> 
> 
> > Burton freebird bib. <------ full stop.
> ...


Worth every cent in my opinion but yea isn't cheap! Plus in aus, no where stocks many so your almost guaranteed to pay full price.

Was spewing, was going to replace my jacket for the volcom guide but standard aus sold put 2 fast


----------



## Andobarca (Mar 12, 2016)

I heard that the Burton Freebird was very thing material and was not durable. Would you say that is true ?


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Andobarca said:


> I heard that the Burton Freebird was very thing material and was not durable. Would you say that is true ?


Absolutely no issues here but only had it for a couple seasons


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Fiddsy said:


> Andobarca said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that the Burton Freebird was very thing material and was not durable. Would you say that is true ?
> ...


Agree, it's 3L so has no seperate internal micro fleece/mesh liner as a 2L. So as the external, goretex and internal layers are melded together there can be an illusion here that's its thin. The outer fabric layer of the Freebird is more than adequate to handle typical snowboard abuse.


----------

